# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Natuphos® E - Nuevo hito en nutrición animal

## RaulAgro

Esta enzima actúa liberando nutrientes vitales con una estabilidad sin precedentes, y esto genera beneficios económicos y ambientales.Para obtener más información, por favor, visite nuestra página en la web animal-nutrition.basf.com 
BASF, la empresa química líder mundial, lanza una tecnología innovadora en fitasa para nutrición animal: el Natuphos® E 
BASF, que ha sido la primera empresa en comercializar una fitasa para nutrición animal hace casi 25 años, ahora nuevamente es pionera al establecer un nuevo estándar en tecnología de fitasa. El Natuphos® E es una fitasa que ayuda a aves y porcinos a utilizar mejor el fósforo y otros nutrientes importantes como proteínas, calcio y energía, lo que genera una amplia gama de beneficios para la industria de la alimentación animal. 
La mayor parte del fósforo en granos y semillas oleaginosas está ligada al ácido fítico, un factor antinutricional encontrado en los alimentos. El fósforo contenido en el fitato es difícilmente utilizado por aves y porcinos, por lo tanto, se pierde como potencial nutriente, y es excretado. En consecuencia, los productores necesitan complementar la alimentación, ya sea con fosfatos inorgánicos o fitasas muy eficaces, para garantizar que los animales estén recibiendo en forma adecuada las cantidades esenciales requeridas de fósforo mineral. 
La nueva generación de fitasa Natuphos® E ha sido desarrollada en base a la larga experiencia y expertise de BASF y garantiza una rápida y eficiente liberación del fósforo contenido en el fitato y de otros nutrientes valiosos. Como resultado, los fabricantes de alimento animal y los productores se benefician con una considerable reducción de costos debido a una dieta más nutritiva. Además, agregando Natuphos® E al premix se reduce la necesidad de fuentes no renovables de fósforo inorgánico, contribuyendo a una alimentación más sustentable, explica Joana Kaori Yamazaki, Gerente Senior de Nutrición Animal de BASF. 
Además de hacer que el fósforo contenido en el fitato sea accesible a los animales, el Natuphos® E también libera otros nutrientes asociados, haciendo que la digestión del alimento sea más eficiente. Esto permite una menor excreción de fosfato no digerido, reduciendo la eutrofización y produciendo, en consecuencia, un impacto positivo en el medio ambiente. Yamazaki dice: "todos estos grandes atributos, que han sido construidos en nuestros 25 años de experiencia en fitasa, se reflejan en nuestro slogan Natuphos® E: Eficiente por la Experiencia. 
Natuphos® E posee una estabilidad superior a la peletización y en premixes, lo que se suma a una larga vida útil. Además, los ensayos realizados demuestran la excelente resistencia del Natuphos® E a la pepsina en el estómago de los animales. Aún en condiciones adversas de pH, el Natuphos® E posee alta actividad en el tracto gastrointestinal de porcinos y aves,  agrega la Gerente senior. 
BASF presentó su nueva enzima para nutrición animal Natuphos® E en la IPPE, en Atlanta, Estados Unidos, la mayor exposición anual mundial de avicultura, alimento animal y tecnología de carnes, que se realizó del 26 al 29 de enero.Temas similares: ANALISIS DE SUELOS Y NUTRICION EN ARANDANOS Artículo: Nutrición del brote post dormancia El pH en nutrición vegetal OFRECEMOS LEVADURA ACTIVA SECA PARA NUTRICIÓN ANIMAL FISIOLOGIA Y NUTRICION ANIMAL

----------

